# Edge Rebooting Loop Caused by Internet Connection WTF??



## MannyE (Dec 7, 2001)

In yet another sad testament to Tivo apparently not wanting to be in business anymore, the less than one year old Tivo Edge OTA (that now only features TWO tuners instead of four, thanks, whoever you are) started going into a restart loop. 

Customer service had me unplug all connections, then systematically put them back. Booted up fine until the network cable was installed. Then the issue started again.

AS PER THE CSR... "This is a known issue and we are working on it, we will let you know when it's fixed via email." 

So, just sit there with a non-functioning thing. We will eventually, maybe, do something. WTF?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

At least the CSR was telling you the truth. See Known Issues (tivo.com)

But, if you can't connect the internet, how can you download a fix?


----------



## MannyE (Dec 7, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> At least the CSR was telling you the truth. See Known Issues (tivo.com)
> 
> But, if you can't connect the internet, how can you download a fix?


Right? Ridiculous. During these posts (I may have gone overboard)  I realized that I have like, 5 Firesticks. So the Fire TV Recast is arriving Wednesday. Let's see if that works.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> But, if you can't connect the internet, how can you download a fix?


I guess the problem is on the tivo side? e.g. the spinning blue circles was a problem with tivo servers, not our boxes. In any case, I'm happy enough with the Roamio and Bolt, my last Tivos. Never even considered an Edge.


----------



## MannyE (Dec 7, 2001)

justen_m said:


> . Never even considered an Edge.


That was the right move. I should have done more research before wasting money on this brick.


----------



## illusion1111 (Aug 28, 2020)

MannyE said:


> In yet another sad testament to Tivo apparently not wanting to be in business anymore, the less than one year old Tivo Edge OTA (that now only features TWO tuners instead of four, thanks, whoever you are) started going into a restart loop.
> 
> Customer service had me unplug all connections, then systematically put them back. Booted up fine until the network cable was installed. Then the issue started again.
> 
> ...


Same issue here started last night. Tivo is basically going bankrupt right? I mean they have seemingly just bricked how many of their flagship units? Cant fix it if it cant update itself. Solution: DISCONNECT FROM THE INTERNET... lmao.. calling cable provider to see options


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

illusion1111 said:


> Same issue here started last night. Tivo is basically going bankrupt right? I mean they have seemingly just bricked how many of their flagship units? Cant fix it if it cant update itself. Solution: DISCONNECT FROM THE INTERNET... lmao.. calling cable provider to see options


I've had the connected to internet constant reboot issue with a couple upgraded Roamios. Work fine, until connect ethernet cable, then the reboots start. Wifi does not help. Ended up having to go back to different (smaller) drives. There are no problems with the drives themselves, errors whatever. Problems started when the drives got near full by the way.

Can get a download to work, though not easy and does not ALWAYS work (sometimes the reboot happens too fast). You need to let it connect and do the download itself. When that is done need to pull the ethernet cable right away (before the load starts). IF you get it done in time the load itself will complete. So you will have guide data at least. But does not solve the reboot problem, that one pretty much had to go to older drives from the same units (remember mine are Roamios so CAN swap drives around), or just start fresh. Or maybe Tivo will come up with a fix (good luck), that way can at least download and install the fix. With an Edge I'd say try another drive (would be starting fresh), or pull the current drive, test and format/clean on computer, then put back in and let the Edge format it. Of course will be starting fresh either way, but may solve the problem. Perhaps could backup season passes on Tivo online first.


----------



## MannyE (Dec 7, 2001)

tommage1 said:


> I've had the connected to internet constant reboot issue with a couple upgraded Roamios. Work fine, until connect ethernet cable, then the reboots start. Wifi does not help. Ended up having to go back to different (smaller) drives. There are no problems with the drives themselves, errors whatever. Problems started when the drives got near full by the way.
> 
> Can get a download to work, though not easy and does not ALWAYS work (sometimes the reboot happens too fast). You need to let it connect and do the download itself. When that is done need to pull the ethernet cable right away (before the load starts). IF you get it done in time the load itself will complete. So you will have guide data at least. But does not solve the reboot problem, that one pretty much had to go to older drives from the same units (remember mine are Roamios so CAN swap drives around), or just start fresh. Or maybe Tivo will come up with a fix (good luck), that way can at least download and install the fix. With an Edge I'd say try another drive (would be starting fresh), or pull the current drive, test and format/clean on computer, then put back in and let the Edge format it. Of course will be starting fresh either way, but may solve the problem. Perhaps could backup season passes on Tivo online first.


I haven't yet recorded much of anything on it, so if that works, it will be fine. In the meantime, they say they are going to send a brand new replacement unit. So at least I don't throw $400 into the garbage. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

MannyE said:


> I haven't yet recorded much of anything on it, so if that works, it will be fine. In the meantime, they say they are going to send a brand new replacement unit. So at least I don't throw $400 into the garbage. I will keep everyone posted.


Glad to hear they are sending a new one, no charge at all? I would not try any of my pull the old drive and format or try a new drive. As you'd most likely have to damage the sticker on the bottom, then they may not honor the return. You could try a clear and delete everything (since you have so little recorded) and rerun guided setup. Just as a test. Since OTA don't have to worry about any cable card pairing. Will be interested to hear how it goes. Since a year old MIGHT be the drive (2.5s can fail very quickly in a Tivo) but could be something else. Still not sure what is causing my Roamio reboots when connected to net, drives are fine. Not sure if there are any kickstart commands that will work on an Edge and do a drive diagnostic? Good luck.


----------



## illusion1111 (Aug 28, 2020)

Fyi for future views.. I was seemingly able to resolve the rebooting issue ,for me, by deleting a bunch of old recorded content then painstakingly permanently delete everything from the recently deleted folder one by one. Then restart, plug internet back in, request Tivo connect to update, it downloaded an update, then I manually restarted again. Everything working fine for a couple days now. By the way none of this is from Tivo support help. I think what's happening is the drive is filling up and when it tries to download an update from Tivo there is no error handling code for a full drive so it just restarts as error resolve. Even though the drive usage percent may not be high, Tivo is actually still holding deleted content until its permanently deleted. It's programmed to permanently delete old content for new recordings but not accounting for updates space needed maybe?


----------



## Patrick (May 27, 2002)

I had a similar problem with my Edge. I did a Clear and Delete Everything, and it worked for a while, but after a couple of weeks it started doing the reboot loop again. I received a new Edge unit. The new unit has been working well for many months. The only other thing that I did was to turn off suggestion recording, just in case a full drive is what is triggering the reboot loop.


----------



## DWallach (May 1, 2002)

Just wanted to chime in here that my TiVo Roamio Pro (original hard drive, running the "new" experience) is exhibiting exactly the problems here. Bootlooping unless you disconnect the Ethernet. I'll try the advice of creating more room on the disk. Will report back if that doesn't work.


----------



## DWallach (May 1, 2002)

Update: I deleted a bunch of junk, getting the hard drive to 73% full, and "permanently deleting" enough that there should be tons of room.

It now boots fine, gets to the point where it's connecting to the TiVo service, and then consistently crashes during the connection process. It seems that something is being fed from the TiVo service that's crashing my device.


----------



## MLM1 (Apr 26, 2008)

DWallach said:


> Update: I deleted a bunch of junk, getting the hard drive to 73% full, and "permanently deleting" enough that there should be tons of room.
> 
> It now boots fine, gets to the point where it's connecting to the TiVo service, and then consistently crashes during the connection process. It seems that something is being fed from the TiVo service that's crashing my device.


As I posted on the Roamio forum, our Bolt has been exhibiting this problem lately (seems the problem is on Roamios, Bolts, and Edges). Today was the third time in the last couple of months.

Maybe this is a red herring, but every time the Bolt has gone into a reboot loop was exactly when we were trying to delete shows from one of our Minis.

The (temporary) fix for us has been to power down the Mini, remove the Ethernet cable from the Bolt during boot, go to the network settings menu, plug in the Ethernet cable, force a service update, pull the Ethernet cable immediately when it goes into loading, reconnect the Ethernet cable after it completes loading, and then reboot the Mini. It sometimes takes a few tries. Then it works fine for a few weeks.


----------



## awesomejdub (Oct 9, 2011)

My Edge that is only 2 months old started this same thing 2 days ago. They are sending a replacement unit, but i am nervous that this will happen again after the 90 day warranty. Its already a huge hassle to redo our channel lineup and one passes. I think if they would allow me a refund for the Edge i would take it and just walk away at this point.


----------



## victrolacola (Feb 17, 2009)

illusion1111 said:


> Fyi for future views.. I was seemingly able to resolve the rebooting issue ,for me, by deleting a bunch of old recorded content then painstakingly permanently delete everything from the recently deleted folder one by one. Then restart, plug internet back in, request Tivo connect to update, it downloaded an update, then I manually restarted again. Everything working fine for a couple days now. By the way none of this is from Tivo support help. I think what's happening is the drive is filling up and when it tries to download an update from Tivo there is no error handling code for a full drive so it just restarts as error resolve. Even though the drive usage percent may not be high, Tivo is actually still holding deleted content until its permanently deleted. It's programmed to permanently delete old content for new recordings but not accounting for updates space needed maybe?


Thanks, illusion...this call was a very good one for me.

I ran into a reboot loop a few days ago, and had figured that the program data download was causing it. The key was that I had a crazy number of deleted recordings that hadn't auto-cleared from storage. My guess is that this came from using KMTTG instead of the TiVo interface to wipe a large batch of recordings at once.

After using the opportunity to rearrange my setup for a wired connection, and disabling wireless, my fix was to restart the Edge, then unplug the Ethernet cable before the device could reach Tivo servers (I only once ran into the warning that the box wouldn't work without a connection...I repeated the previous step to get past it). Once the box was running, I went to My Shows/Recently Deleted Recordings and did Permanently Delete from beginning to end. The grind paid off....no return of the reboot loop after several connections.


----------

